# Thank you Monty from Baxter Quadrants



## baxterquadrants (Apr 27, 2012)

Monty I want to thank you for your generosity.

I'm unable to call to thank you in person. I missed typed your phone number in my contact book

Thank you again. I'm very pleased you like the restored quadrants for your Starduster so much.

All the best
Rock and Joan

Baxter Quadrants Inc.
624 S.W. Langston Rd.
Renton, WA. 98057
(206)-303-7020
[email protected]
http://baxterquadrants.com


----------

